# Your Very Own Superhero



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 27, 2009)

Not quite photography, but the end result is a JPEG, so that makes it just about OK I think. I've just been pointed at a site called The Hero Factory and this was my own personal end result:







Have to be honest, I've looked better... 

Give it a go, let's see yours


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 27, 2009)

Arrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## leighthal (Feb 27, 2009)

I look more like a villain than a hero. :raisedbrow:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 27, 2009)

leighthal said:


> I look more like a villain than a hero. :raisedbrow:


Will that chest, I should imagine you to be wicked in the extreme...


----------



## leighthal (Feb 27, 2009)

LOL,  I think Whip Lash just whipped the pin feathers off of ol' glorious one for staring at her tatas. Perv!


----------



## Fraggo (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## KvnO (Feb 27, 2009)

I must say, I'm diggin' the Footloose music.






_Interrupted on his way home, Mister Four-Eyed Philanthropist reluctantly pauses for a photograph...  On top of a building. 

Many still speculate over what the "K" may symbolize..._


----------



## Jaszek (Feb 27, 2009)




----------

